# Does anyone snowblow?



## Upscale (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello all,
I have been plowing for several years but haven't had any accts. that ever needed to be snowblown until now. I'm not sure how to price out such. Anyone have exp. in that part of the field?
Bruce from Upscale ussmileyflag


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

on all my acct. that i use the snow blower i figure that it will take about as long as the plowing so i base the charge accordingly. i.e. if it takes 30 minutes to plow i charge $50 if it takes that long to do the snow blowing i charge $50 or a little more.


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

I normally tag on 75.00-100+ onto the seasonal rate. keep in mind I only do residentials. Most of the snow blowing is sidewalsk and it will take me longer to load and unload the machine than do the work.


----------



## Upscale (Oct 5, 2009)

*Thanks guys*

So basically, the charge is approx. $100per hour?


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Sep 15, 2009)

I haven't offered snowblowing for accounts yet but when I do, I was thinking around $100/hr is reasonable. You can move A LOT of snow in an hour. Especially if your snowblower is 6ft wide. 

Don't forget you should have a minimum charge too.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

yup, the minimum charge is where the money is at! You have a chance at getting a lot of them done fast, and then that just makes your $pr hr that much higher.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Sep 15, 2009)

I was also thinking this morning (while reno'ing a customer's bathroom) about doing res driveways and what price/sales pitch would allow multiple accounts per street. I was thinking about this fictitious scenario:

1. If you want a receipt, $30 plus tax.
2. No receipt required, $25.
3. Get your neighbor in on a deal, each pay $20.

Numbers could change, offer would be the same.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

so you are saying that you would DODGE paying tax? just asking for trouble....:S


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Sep 15, 2009)

I would never dodge the collection of taxes. That's why its a fictitious scenario...I put in that disclaimer first. By the way, I have no problem charging taxes...its the customers who don't want to pay.


----------

